# ISTANBUL | Istanbul Tower 205 | 220m | 54 fl | T/O



## l'eau

www.sercan.de said:


> would be perfect if it gets built


ditto.


----------



## CVR

nice:cheers:


----------



## Jakob

The plot, fotos taken Sunday August 16:


----------



## Jakob

Here again the renders:


----------



## JoHaN 15

Wow :uh:

Istanbul is really booming kay:


----------



## Genç

Is there any new information about the site? Is the building ready for demolition yet perhaps?


----------



## Jakob

The Silver Tower proposal by Atasarim architects is cancelled. 

Conserning the quotation in the following, a new project is getting started in which named architects as Renzo Piano, Cesar Pelli and Richard Rogers will be involved in the project... :cheers:



> *Silver Tower rafa kalktı*
> 
> Fako ilaç Fabrikası'nın arazisiyle ilgilenen şirketler arasında Bayraktar İnşaat da vardı. Hatta, Ankaralı A Tasarım mimarlık şirketine bir proje bile hazırlattılar. Ancak anlaşma sağlanamayınca Silver Tower isimli bu proje de rafa kaldırıldı.
> İstanbul'un en gözde aksı Büyükdere Caddesi'ne yeni bir gökdelen daha geliyor. Actavis'e kiralanan Turgut İlaç'a ait Fako İlaç Fabrikası 2011'de yıkılacak ve yerine Türkiye'nin sembolü olabilecek nitelikte abidevi bir bina inşa edilecek. 20 dönümlük arazide ofis, rezidans ve sanat alanları barındıran bir proje gerçekleştirilmesi için pek çok yatırımcıyla görüşülüyor.
> 
> Turgut İlaç Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Kaya Turgut, bölgenin geçmişte ilaç sektörünü ağırladığını, ancak son 10 yıldır bu durumun değiştiğini ifade ederek, "Sandoz, Eczacıbaşı, Deva da buradaydı. Sektörün yüzde 50'si Levent'te temsil ediliyordu. Hepsi yıllar içinde taşındı. Fabrika olarak bir tek bizimki kaldı. Levent artık yerleşim bölgesi oldu. Biz de trende uyum sağlıyoruz" dedi.
> 
> TALEBİN HADDİ HESABI YOK!'
> 
> Fako İlaç'ı İzlandalı firma Actavis'e sattıktan sonra şirketin Levent'teki fabrikada kiracı olarak kaldığını anlatan Turgut, 2011'de sözleşmenin sona erdiğini ve mülk sahibi olarak yeni proje için metrekarelik inşaat yatırımcılarla görüşmeye başladığını söyledi.
> 
> Turgut, yerli ve yabancı pek çok talip olduğunu belirterek, şöyle devam etti: "4 yıldır burayı bizden isteyenin haddi hesabı yok. Onlarca yatırımcıyla konuştuk. Hâlâ görüşmelerimiz devam ediyor. New York'u, Hong Kong'u inşa eden milyarlarca doları yöneten yabancı şirketler var; fakat ben onlara sıcak bakmıyorum. Onlarla uyuşmak biraz zor. İlaç işinde de devlerle çalıştık; ezildik. Daha çok yerli firmaları tercih edeceğiz. Ülkenin şartlarını bilen; bizimle uyumlu olabilecek ve ciddi yetenekli şirketler var. Yabancının derdi, yapıp satıp çıkmak. Birkaç haftaya kesin kararı veririz. İnşaata da 2011'de başlarız."
> 
> 80 YAŞ HAYALİ
> 
> 20 dönümlük arazide yüksekliğin serbest olduğunu ve 2.5 emsal bulunduğunu kaydeden Kaya Turgut, kendilerine pek çok yüksek proje teklif edildiğini; fakat fonksiyonelliğin daha önemli olduğunu söyledi. Turgut, "En yüksek gökdeleni yapacağız diye bir kural yok. Önemli olan foksiyonel bir şey yapmak. Ben 50 yıllık Leventliyim. 80 yaşında bir adamım; bu adamın hayalleri vardır; ne kadarı gerçekleşir bilinmez. Fakat bugün öncelikli hayalim Türkiye'ye ve İstanbul'a yakışır, anıtsal, abidevi bir bina yapmak " diye konuştu.
> 
> Petronas’ın mimarıyla görüşecek
> 
> Proje için dünyaca ünlü ödüllü mimarlarla görüştüklerini söyleyen Kaya Turgut, Paris'teki Pompidou Center'ın mimarlarından Richard Rogers'ı davet ettiklerini belirtti. Ünlü İngiliz mimarın İstanbul'a hayran kaldığını ifade eden Turgut, "Araziyi gördü; heyecanlandı. Proje hazırlamayı düşünüyor, İtalyan asıllı mimarlar Renzo Piano ve Cesar Pelli ile de görüşeceğiz" dedi. Cesar Pelli, Malezya'nın Kuala Lumpur kentindeki ünlü gökdelen Petronas Tovvers'ın da mimarı.


----------



## briker

what's up with Istanbul. Amazing projects over there!


----------



## Jakob

*New 75 fl tall proposal*

New *75 fl* tall proposal called *Crystal Tower* for this plot by MAM Architects:


----------



## www.sercan.de

wtf
copy of the shanghai one


----------



## raymay

I don´t think the two other projects are the final design.


----------



## cakin

This pro. is not building. Pro. is change. But it was Very good pro.
Why doesen't. I dont understand.:cheers:


----------



## Gordion

First one was better.


----------



## sali_haci

I want some supertalls U/C in Turkey!!! I want em' now...
PS. The first project is really good but i like the second much more.


----------



## Genç

What happened to the Piano/Peli/Rogers project?!


----------



## Jakob

According to the information on this link, *Donald Trump* is getting involved to this project. 

The construction is supposed to start in 2012 and end in 2015.


----------



## www.sercan.de

And Trump is in, but still not so good design


Jakob said:


> The name of the project is *Trump Crystal*.
> FLOORS: *64 fl*
> The construction will start in June.
> ARCHITECT: Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
> Homepage: http://www.trumpcrystalistanbul.com/en


----------



## Furkan

Arkadaşlar eniştem bu fako fabrikasında çalışıyor fabrika yılbaşında teslim ediliyormuş hemen yıkılcakmış , eniştemin dediğine göre 3 tane proje var o arazi için ama büyük ihtimalle safirden 17 kat yüksek proje varmış o kazancak diyor eniştem , şuan fabrika tamamiyle boşaltılmış durumda hadi hayırlısı


----------



## Jakob

Another new proposal for this plot:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Another one









http://www.avciarchitects.com/en/projects/detail/levent_tower/#


----------



## sali_haci

Where is that supposed to be built? Levent?

It an ass kickin' design. :banana:


----------



## Jakob

IMG_0806 von Ali Manco auf Flickr


----------



## aquaticko

Lots of good proposals, and the first one was vaguely reminiscent of the Dongbu Finance building in Seoul, which is no bad thing; it's one of my favorite towers worldwide. Either way, it looks pretty amazing. I just hope that a city the size and geography of Istanbul knows to build things densely.


----------



## www.sercan.de

This is the "winner"

"Fako Tower"
SOM
2012-2015


----------



## manon

woow proposal 5 is looking great


----------



## Arda_1923

faco tower'ın adı crystal tower yani?
doğru mudur?

iki ayrı başlık var da.

---

sorry for messing national, international forum.


----------



## Erhan

^^ Crystal Tower is a cancelled project, the approved project is called Faco Tower but I doubt that it will be the official name when the construction starts.


----------



## www.sercan.de

62fl
298m

http://ekonomi.milliyet.com.tr/depr...i/ekonomidetay/04.12.2011/1470765/default.htm


----------



## Ni3lS

Changed the title. So the new name is going to be ''Faco Tower''?


----------



## www.sercan.de

currently yes


----------



## Jakob

February 13, 2012; _all fotos taken by myself_


----------



## Jakob

2012-03-11

Video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/av...u-daki-konut-projeleri-ve-genel-gorunumu.html


----------



## Erhan

:cheers:


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul skyline 2014-2015, all towers are Com, U/C or Prep


----------



## Genç

Ohhhaaaa, muthis! :cheers:


----------



## Munwon

I like it!


----------



## Jakob

Photo taken by Arda_1923:


----------



## Jakob

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=72603366&order=date_desc&user=1184477


----------



## Jakob

Another proposal by *Foster and Partners*:


----------



## Jex7844

Faco's design is amazing, that's a really nice project! Istanbul's projects cannot stop surprising me, your city is really booming .











^^ I wish that one will be built sooner or later, it's so STUNNING, I'm in love... :eek2::master::applause:​


----------



## Erhan

There's unfortunately no progress on the site since november


----------



## Jakob

Still no changes:


----------



## Jakob

Hudai P.


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Umut Yavuz:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Göksu Baysal:


----------



## Jakob

Pictures taken by UltrAslanErkan:


----------



## Jahangir_15

second is the best


----------



## Jahangir_15

When will construction?


----------



## Jahangir_15

In east or west?


----------



## Edil Arda

Levent, European side. It'll complete in 2015.

First will be built.

We hope for higher version of this.


----------



## PommesBude

nice building :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

Emre


----------



## Jakob

http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=120131&start=40


----------



## Jakob

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89006302


----------



## Nergenss

Off daha kalkinmamis bile. 2018-2020'ye anca...


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/user/50262963









https://foursquare.com/ibrahimaydogduu









https://foursquare.com/user/44240470


----------



## 970467

nice one


----------



## Jakob

İstanbul by eser.karadag, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Erhan:


----------



## SeMiX




----------



## Xtreminal

Proposal one looks amazing. Like northern crystal


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Ramo#23:


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/user/40227231


----------



## Eric Offereins

Good location for a skyscraper, right in the heart of that cluster.


----------



## www.sercan.de

grenoblecity said:


> Tasarim değişmedi
> source:
> http://dikmentayfur.com.tr/ProjectDetails.aspx?p=5ed14aa5-3b5f-4c24-88b3-b3963fed6ddc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://zincirgayrimenkul.com/katalog.pdf


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/zincir-yapı/502f2fdde4b0c51825892d4c/photos


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/sapphire-seyir-terası/4d704534a2b0cbfff058d438/photos


----------



## Edil Arda

An old proposal,

























http://www.atasarim.com.tr/tr/proje/turgut-plaza


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow the old proposal is amazing aswell. but the final one is just something else :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

Levent by baybarskirman, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Sales Office:


Levent by Schezar, on Flickr


----------



## www.sercan.de

:nuts:

Istanbul Tower
Istanbul, Turkey
Project Facts

Site Area: 20,983 m2
Project Area: 150,000 m2
Number of Stories: 55
Building Height: 60 m

https://www.som.com/project/istanbul-tower



Weired project. SOM says 55 floors. The investor says 58 floors.
I've counted around 45 floors at the rendering.

Now "60m" at the som site.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Erhan said:


> http://www.innoviasuites.com/


----


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/ozcednz


----------



## Edil Arda

-


Erhan said:


> https://foursquare.com/mogongo


-


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Jamıryo:


----------



## doguorsi2

Ben kucukken Istanbul'a boyle harika binalar yapilacak deselerdi bi tarafimla gulerdim. 
Such an excellent design in a great location. Fevkaladenin fevkinde cancagizim


----------



## Jakob

Pictures taken by Jamıryo:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by mks_vir:


----------



## Jakob




----------



## www.sercan.de

Very slow


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/user/64744986


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/iş-kuleleri-kule-1-istanbul-türkiye/4b52e666f964a520468a27e3/photos


----------



## Maximalist

With so many good proposals to choose from, I'm glad the developer went for the best. I love what's happening with Istanbul's modern architecture, and this building is going to be one of the best. The top will certainly be a standout on Istanbul's skyline.


----------



## λλ

Jakob said:


> https://tr.foursquare.com/user/40227231


This building reminds me of Japan Centre in Frankfurt. Not my taste really.


----------



## Jakob

http://500px.com/photo/61557979


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/sapphire-seyir-terası/4d704534a2b0cbfff058d438/photos


----------



## Jakob

http://www.instavillage.com/p/701268185130996611_354075259/


----------



## Jakob

http://www.instavillage.com/p/715313868195887669_14598709/


----------



## Eric Offereins

That is a deep hole, with little activity unfortunately.


----------



## Jakob

^^ They're building the sales office now, which gives a fantastic preview of the tower's architecture:

http://www.dsmimarlik.com/index.php


----------



## Nergenss

Sirf o peyzaj isi yapilsa bile olur


----------



## Edil Arda

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374983&page=6


----------



## Jay

Neat!


----------



## Jakob

Source


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/iş-kuleleri-kule-1-istanbul-türkiye/4b52e666f964a520468a27e3/photos


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/oktaykaya1903


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a photo I took last week from the top of Sapphire Tower:


View from Sapphire Tower, Istanbul, Turkey von JH_1982 auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

http://500px.com/photo/78192463/top-of-the-world-by-marci-harangozó









http://500px.com/photo/78192463/top-of-the-world-by-marci-harangozó


----------



## Jakob

https://irs2.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/50239431_i5_GItLx3QQcQ1uYZHEAEuRP7Onlls200kuXMSdYIq0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nidakule-Levent/681835501890155


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/nidakule-p...b/photos?openPhotoId=56f0452c498e7b9aaaf5ca36


----------



## Peeves2

Kardeşim burası nere lan? Hiçbir bina mı tanıdık gelmez


----------



## Jakob

https://foursquare.com/v/nidakule-projesi-levent/52f0b9db498e10ebf49ebdbb/photos


----------



## imad77

nice city


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Arkitekt Wars:


----------



## CompayEE

Wow nice pic Jakob!


----------



## Jakob

https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/86315268_1wmf0y4ACiOfQ4NcHUOV8jnF-d8TcZgIY5Pn7nk6J_Y.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Levent-Loft/159537407437898


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by efee34:


----------



## Jakob

https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/191332850_ef4Y0Njp-lODkAjNT3_4P7ujd3MGUwnsqB_dGDytB4Q.jpg


----------



## ricardiño

nice buildings:cheers:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Christophe Aucan:


----------



## Jakob

Source


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by princeofers:









Picture taken by efee34:


----------



## Jakob

https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/89517547_yViILLXrjIXaGa68fNesPrLyrMSKvIQYjt1WOxWZQ_I.jpg









https://irs1.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/89517547_uFHSftsFlN5GoszB7sd9UPKaOe_L72w5n7zL21ov2PA.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMWwjUZA76F/?taken-by=fuzulitugrul


----------



## Jakob

https://irs3.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/8266556_k7Fro-Wr33GqSs_F0ZsgAnPVLS0m9pzIDBekCHL-WY0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://www.instagram.com/simasaka/


----------



## Jakob

https://www.instagram.com/cansozer/


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/38390644_pMHoH8ej-X3ZjxHhfNwwDz5tMUFABmn7B9VUBt-Blpg.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/49156619_jNaDQZXmOtw3ES-iLoUDLo5UwqQYQHvTLAdl_w0unPY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by ozyland:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/26979187_qYK__EpT9QI8d_c7oSP1_rOowOCvHHdmT2QEP8n8Pv0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/780x1040/329400643_WQIg6GOneAymlYxKC2PaJViGPRjWQye1ApbIAaFDv9k.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/215052278_u4ojhi6ooc7WNDrrDbgdazdoTzGIoCm1kRK-dSBITGM.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/75281661_HJjR-f3EojyTBLUY10eBkFBegKg7i_sMS-17HGecOv0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by anarchitecture:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/141262874_WlBKV-U0aMXvkUKAhq8AjQm6jmTbPb7My-sfdEIfdi4.jpg


----------



## zwamborn

217, 5 m / 52 Floors

http://www.projeyonetim.com/www/proj...nbul-kule-205/


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by DOOMNES:


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/levent/4c67094b9cedd13acb7b77a1/photos


----------



## Jakob

https://500px.com/photo/216881707/levent-business-district-istanbul-by-Ömer-faruk-kuranlı


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/levent/4c67094b9cedd13acb7b77a1/photos


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/54004809_Fy-wwzhYzRMJU_54pzBfWhGVYYQpuL8WC92sdYP085o.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/87708104_6GuTOakm0jzcIFoQsasu50SFUbO2yDyqb5Z_7nwLP0w.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://tr.foursquare.com/v/4-levent/4b60804af964a5200dea29e3/photos


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/27976299_NmTupoCBk_Om2gf2wy2pBA9QIYzb9RNdJNac-xPGo8A.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/67042248_V_-yHSUMHehitixNCe_GcTEOOh_5lwb8PJuyz5F0xUI.jpg









https://tr.foursquare.com/v/sapphir...f058d438?openPhotoId=599fd8cbd4cc987933cb2e0d


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/109839088_QEe35dAjRefGGr1ik3AAHxzv1OB8xVAVn1Gm0316CDE.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Cloud Monger :


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by myself today:









Picture taken by myself today:


----------



## Jakob

https://www.instagram.com/p/BY_wEQpFclH/?taken-by=endermogol


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Emin:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/40636964_glOXnENHT-3bBqkD4-9jc9wagIYWxwxhRyh0MHftYRQ.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/464109440_KUKtHvurqf0KdNuTvOiqxbUl2EO-3e4lR2yawtwZ668.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/430539429_qnXmE4MiBrh462BmZw_LZ758Y5hsafHuC-MfEoldfpY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Reichberg:









Picture taken by Reichberg:









Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/40636964_j9xX-DGkZ3F-Z_04Zxz28I3OfzGwy1tiWgtZW16aMQ4.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/103870713_6v_XliaJWgl13eBpnL_eNimkaHRetgfvhhxUopVY90I.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/58084446_r2IyM4M9SuIRxi1IakCGo1PZC5xKi9-hMNR1d9lXTtY.jpg


----------



## Munwon

Istanbul looks very sci-fi in that photo


----------



## offline

DSC_0742 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

DSC_0792 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

DSC_0964 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/56473292_rBVAxxW4mVJ_5YXB6qRExLSvpH5dbNPi2TkGF2qD9s0.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/86122478_NiP86pe5hilxfv484GFXhivrmFUIsre2OryLR4nPV8s.jpg


----------



## Jakob

kay:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/103870713_XTlJGGM8GT6mrV4njDSRAm278NC-gucWNdJgGDx-96Y.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/133033215_SmjoTzzS7ZxsbTskQdo0fhlttB1AozfvtPh5ca-MpLs.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/14146916_ltiaBFhCoDi_Mxpxn8CvUo2RxMYmqNbqIQvXGcXUCyU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by BEDESTENLİ:


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/71726645_CiQFtynVgbb0QarzFmd7lmk3DZuJhzJ1wWzGEuqEJxU.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/58218471_2bYdAeUe5883_FFXJWnwGYzBQim6i6HLz020d1fAfgk.jpg


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by Edil Arda:









Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob

Picture taken by BEDESTENLİ









Picture taken by BEDESTENLİ









Picture taken by Reichberg:


----------



## Jakob

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...i-7sF6xvVJBbvs6QRRE-YrY-0ilahQcdv0CDlfPZQ.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...1ushFaikJcFqCDp6JKwx54WmE6j0RJkxxwrZly_DY.jpg


----------



## Jakob

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/photo-istanbul-mesmerizes-under-a-blanket-of-fog-141333#photo-16


----------



## Tupac96

Section drawing

Source https://www.theplan.it/eng/award-2018-officebusiness/istanbul-tower-205-4 

https://i.imgur.com/eBPvj6S.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...s6-EYV0oIKLT6TWFHsmDTJ6vWJljdO5uccZCPVjlY.jpg









https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...SCxhKs5b7lvu8sD6aqPTS_OShWzaRR-B4PIXOvgZM.jpg


----------



## Jakob

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...YfN7f5wwidTe1TxOrEerCEEvz5P0ErVom6nNuoTDo.jpg









https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...al1D-j2pAAZKsMIWLt5eVTNoW1XRKk0H86ItGRAuE.jpg


----------



## luis4083

It is the tallest building in Turkey?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^no


----------



## Jakob

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...wcip1seut_JfoCf8uVTPtLmaUnR2H2a71TkczyQVY.jpg


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

This tower has been bought by ICBC Turkey last week for $560mn.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/emlakkulisi.com/icbc-levent-toweri-560-milyon-dolara-aldi/616246/amp

And the tower's name is Levent Tower, not Istanbul Tower.


----------

